# A neat picture that almost turned out



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Just after the fish released itself.










I knew I should have taken my swim shorts! Reaching down into the water with the camera was more difficult than I expected. I also found out later it was set for portrait shots, not action shots.



















I also didn't set it for closer range shots either. :headknock
Oh well, guess I'll have to go fishing again.


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Still very cool pics!


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Great shots, if you don't mind me asking what camera do you use?
I've been wanting a better camera for fishing photos but all I have now is my Iphone 5.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

It was an Olympus Tough. Good camera if you want to keep it in the truck for when unexpected opportunities arise. It is also light weight and waterproof.

Here is a video I took when I first got it and didn't quite know how to work it properly.





But if I know I'm going to be taking scrapbook, contest or wall hanging pictures, I'll take my Cannon SX110IS every time.

Tomorrow is my day off and will probably be going to Town lake again. I'll see if I can get some better pictures. :cheers:


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

The water wasn't as clear as last time from all the fish and people kicking up silt, but I was able to get some good pictures.

This is what happens when you set it to the wrong under water setting, it adds extra red...luckily I've got a good photo program otherwise they would have all been pink like this one.



























Watched this big 'ol girl get harassed by some boys for a while.


















Then caught this little guy


----------



## OttoMan (Sep 8, 2011)

Man those are awesome pics.


----------



## Longshot270 (Aug 5, 2011)

Thanks


----------

